# Couch Potato Nightmare:)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beer and chips all over the highway. Wonder if it happened in time for spring break?

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weird-news/beer-chips-spill-all-over-i-95-after-florida-truck-n544266


----------

